# Outback 340Bh 2020



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Hello all, We purchased an Outback 340BH 2020 last July in Virginia.We have owned a keystone Outback prior to this unit for 15 yrs and never had a problem. This unit,however has been at the dealer since Sept. for the storage compartments won't quit leaking.The first dealer had it from Sept til December.I then took it to another dealer,which is far better and knowledgeable.Has anyone else had an issue with this doors? The doors,seals,shims,everything has been replaced numerous times. The dealer is saying Keystone is making doors that aren't very good and Keystone says these doors aren't meant to squirted with a hose to see if they leak. Well a hose is less water then travelling down the road at 65 mph pouring rain.They leaked last month with a light snow...not a hose blast. We will see next week when we pick up the unit. You guys check your storage compartments! Will let ya know what happens from here.


----------

